# Panda Cory Starved to Death



## pininfarina575 (May 11, 2015)

I had 3 panda cory cats.. they all appeared perfectly healthy and active for a couple of months. Then one of them started just sitting in one place... As days went on, his overall color got darker and darker, as he got skinnier and skinnier. It started breathing really quick, too. 

At first, I just thought maybe not enough food, and he's starving. But other fish including the other cats were perfectly fine. Unfortunately the sick panda cory died recently...

The tank at the time was having brown algae (diatom(?)) bloom. Idk if that had anything to do with it.. I don't think it starved because there wasn't enough food...

Anyone had this happen?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What are you feeding them? What are you parameters and water change schedule?


----------



## pininfarina575 (May 11, 2015)

Feeding them flakes and shrimp pallets. I think it had to do with a platy in the same tank giving birth to 7 babies, and the water quality dropping quicker than usual.

I used to do water changes ~every 10 days, and now I started doing every 4-5 days until I sell off the babies once they grow large enough for LFS to accept them.

Thankfully, another panda cory that was starting to show similar symptoms is now healthy after a few water changes every 4-5 days.


----------



## junebug (Jun 17, 2015)

Could be a wasting disease. If you got any of your fish from a big box store, they are all carriers of a number of bacterial diseases. Just keep up the water changes, and up the cory school to about 5, as they do not do well when not kept in appropriate schools.


----------

